# My new setup



## Marzuq (1/1/15)

So for the past week while I was awol I've been vaping this setup exclusively and absolutely loving it. I didn't think I'd go back to dripping but with the way the flavour is now popping again and the plumes of vapor I produce... I just can't put it down. 

Smpl+dark horse+Samsung 25r 
24 garage 7wraps 3mm ID 0.25ohms

I test with old faithful vm4. This low down on the ohms the tobacco pops way more. Not as sweet as it usually is. But still very much enjoying it. Will be a nice alternative for my night time vape. 

The throat hit with 6mg is quite intense. I can see myself getting some 3mg nic for this setup as it satisfies you alot easier. 

Cloud production is insane. I can't do the deep drags as others do but even so I still for the place up big time 

Conclusion. Absolutely love the set up. Would recommend it to anyone and everyone. Even on a 0.6ohm build with 28 Guage kanthal it still rocks. Very happy with my new toy.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (2/1/15)

Hi @Marzuq, was wondering where the "little" [] minion was 

Happy new year 

Looks like a great setup, and very stylish too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (2/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Hi @Marzuq, was wondering where the "little" p) minion was
> 
> Happy new year
> 
> Looks like a great setup, and very stylish too



Ran across these the other day, and your post reminded me of them

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (2/1/15)

Derick said:


> Ran across these the other day, and your post reminded me of them



Nice! If they are driptips I want one

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick (2/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Nice! If they are driptips I want one


Not sure when we are getting driptips again, but when we do I'll see if we can get them, kinda cute

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (2/1/15)

Very nice setup. I like the black on black.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Hi @Marzuq, was wondering where the "little" [] minion was
> 
> Happy new year
> 
> Looks like a great setup, and very stylish too



Howsit bud. Yeah been awol for a little bit. Still settling in but will be back in full swing by next week again. Happy new year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/1/15)

Derick said:


> Ran across these the other day, and your post reminded me of them



Those looks awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/1/15)

Silver doesn't look bad either

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (2/1/15)

I also want a few minions. That would make my vape my perfect sidekick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (2/1/15)

Actually wait I am not sure how I feel about sucking on a minion.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

